# I'm on kit watch!



## DianeS (Nov 20, 2011)

I have five does due in the next week. FIVE! 

Three of them are due this week on purpose. Two Angoras and one Californian, all bred to Angoras. The Angora/Cali mix is for meat, the Angora/Angora ones may be kept for wool production if their colors and wool type are good. 

Then there were two separate Craigslist ads for free rabbits that were likely pregnant. One Cali doe probably bred to a Dutch-looking male, but her attitude is so bad I can't palpate her. But she just turned 6 months and suddenly became mean to her male hutch-mate and to people, hence the suspicion that she's pregnant. If she is, she is also likely due this week, as she's been in my home just short of three weeks now.  The other doe is a mini of some kind, and she came WITH her male hutch-mate. I palpated her, she is most likely pregnant too. VERY nice temperment in both doe and buck, those kits may go for pets. So I got all those rabbits, and it seems as though they'll be due approximately the same time mine are! Talk about timing. 

I didn't even have that many nestboxes, so I repurposed some cardboard boxes.

These are all very tentative litters. Lots of inexperienced does and bucks, both. So we'll see what happens with so many first-time moms and their litter survival rates. 

So I have my schedule of checking - 4 times per day. I have my artifical fur (dryer lint) in case it's needed.  Everyone has more hay than they could eat in a week, because they spread it all over their cages right away instead of leaving it in nice piles in the boxes or the corners. Whatever! 

So if/when I have any kits to talk about, I'll post about it!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

with 5 does if anything hapens it will be easy to foster


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 21, 2011)

Wishing you luck on your Pending Kits!  Hoping for healthy kits and relaxed healthy first time moms for you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## DianeS (Dec 1, 2011)

And ZERO have kindled. Seriously! I knew I had first time does and bucks, but really didn't think they would ALL not take. Grrr. Each doe visited with each buck, and all at least attempted the deed several times. Looked like it took, but apparantly not. 
 

Anyone know if IA with meat rabbits is possible? I'm about willing to try anything...


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome to my world!  I had the darndest time getting any of my girls to "take"...one doe was driving me NUTs!  I know a lot of people were having problems with the heat...and I FINALLY got my "difficult" girl to "take" just this fall.  Her kits are 2.5 weeks old now.  

I actually sat there...and WATCHED them.  When nothing happened....I put a blanket up on one side of the cage and kinda stood away....then came back!  I MADE SURE that little bugger "fell off"....then made her sit in there for a couple more "fall offs" before I took her out - It worked tho!  6 fat, rolly polly little pop-up-els of joy later....I'm pretty impressed!  I think it might've been a combination of her being too young earlier on and the heat and the wrong buck. 

Try again.  It'll happen.  I think it's more likely to happen now that its cooler AND they have had some 'practice'...lol! 

Good luck and keep on trying!  They EVENTUALLY get it....then you'll be up to your ears in kits!


----------

